# BMW Cutaway Illustrations



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

Ever wonder what lies beneath the shell of some of BMW's legendary race cars, or maybe even your own car. Check out some great cutaway illustrations from BMW, that let you look below the sheet metal for a perspective of that you don't usually see.









_If you like these, you can find more here!_


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

Cool, thanks for sharing. N4S


----------

